
I Didn't Get Hired. Here's Why - manglav
https://googleyasheck.com/i-didnt-get-hired-heres-why/
======
SteveWatson
"I Didn't Get Hired. Here's Why" Doesn't say why.

~~~
realstuff
Even worse, he says: "I don't know why."

------
brulard
I have seen this guys ridiculously popular repo
[https://github.com/jwasham/google-interview-
university](https://github.com/jwasham/google-interview-university) I just
don't get why is he fixing on a single company like google. I believe there
are many other companies where he can be much happier. From what I read,
engineers at google struggle to live up to expectations there. And those are
the guys, that would be rockstar engineers in other companies.

------
jrnichols
Then apply somewhere else that will value your talents. Google isn't the only
company out there.

I couldn't figure out why he was so focused on just getting hired at Google.
Either try, try again, or move on to something else. That's kind of how it
goes. Who knows, he might thrive at a smaller company that he never thought
about before.

------
Rekaiden
Saw that coming 2 posts ago.

But that completely wrong title really brings it something.

~~~
manglav
I would have renamed it, but that was the exact title on the article.

